# Sepang Blue S3 test drive



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

My dealer told me their demo car was in and it's a premium plus with Nav and Driver assistance pkg. Looks nice in person, same color as my R8. I like the proportions of the S3. Rides well and the DSG shifts are quick. I would get the Prestige with 19" Perf pkg which includes magnetic ride and also The Daytona pkg. This would be a great daily driver.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Beautiful R8!


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

you need that Sepang S3 to go with the R8. Good match


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Every Audi should be offered in Sepang. It is THE color for anything having sporting prestensions.


----------



## eastbayrae (Sep 2, 2012)

Fizzboy7 said:


> Every Audi should be offered in Sepang. It is THE color for anything having sporting prestensions.


Every Audi is offered in Sepang Blue, you just have to pay a $2500 premium to unlock that extended color pallet.


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Dave TT - Where in Mass?*

I have been scouting Norwell, Natick, & Westwood but have yet to see one. Sep. Blue is on my short list for colors & I love the wheels.


----------



## Lyds (Aug 28, 2014)

Which dealership is this at?


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

That window trim bothers me for some reason. That's not the stock trim for NA is it?


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Lpforte said:


> That window trim bothers me for some reason. That's not the stock trim for NA is it?


Looks like the protective shield which hasn't been removed.


----------



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

Lpforte said:


> That window trim bothers me for some reason. That's not the stock trim for NA is it?





chrixx said:


> Looks like the protective shield which hasn't been removed.



LMFAO. I went to take a look at an SQ5 the other day and I thought the same thing...I thought it was brushed aluminum. When I got closer I had to laugh at myself when I realized yeah, it's just the protective film. The SQ5 had just landed on the lot and hadn't been PDI'd yet.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

First decent s3 pics in a while++ Looks pretty nice. Love the color.


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

Audi Westwood


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah this Sepang Blue looks mad solid. It puts the Scuba Blue of the A3 to shame. I really don't like blue much but this color blue would win me over.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

sexy

need.
black.
optics.
pkg.


----------

